# برنامج كاندي للتسعير



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 أغسطس 2012)

يعتبر هذا البرنامج من البرامج القوية في موضوع التسعير وقد تعرفت عليه حديثا ووجدته رائع جدا ، وأنصح به الجميع
بحثت عن كتب أو محاضرات لشرح هذا البرنامج الرائع فلم أجد 
الزملاء الكرام ، من كان لديه أي مساعدة في هذا الموضوع فلا يبخل علينا 
ومن كان لديه أيضا تفعيل له فلا يبخل علينا به أيضا
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ashraff (22 أغسطس 2012)

Construction Computer Software

أليك أخي صفحة البرنامج مع التحميل


----------



## هشام طيطي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## عماد 2011 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور عالبرنامج بس ياريت اذا في عندك ملف شرح لهذا البرنامج مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد النواري (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عماد 2011 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور أخوي على البرنامج بس ياريت لو شرح للبرنامج مع مثال وشكرا سلف


----------



## ashrafta (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Support


----------



## ashrafta (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جميع المانيوال Manuals 

Support


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (20 أبريل 2013)

the program is great but its not free, if there is a ***** it will be very useful


----------



## mdmzn1 (31 يوليو 2013)

program candy & build smart specially for advanced contracting companies


----------

